# Pick my next car for me



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A bit of Thursday afternoon fun for you all.

Budget: 500-110,000. 
Can be either new or used.
Must be capable of driving to/from Abu Dhabi 2-3 times a week, sometimes more.
Ideally long servicing intervals.
Would be nice to have 4x4 capacities go go camping a few times a year, but not an absolute requirement.
Don't want to have to queue at petrol stations too often.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> A bit of Thursday afternoon fun for you all.
> 
> Budget: 500-110,000.
> Can be either new or used.
> ...


Something Japanese or Korean. Yeah, some European models could fit in there due to service intervals, but the maintenance costs for something be used for regular long commutes just isn't worth it. 

2.7L Fortuner?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Budget: 500-110,000.
> 
> Brand new Pajero 3.5l, full options 111k, however I was in yesterday and see they've just gone into their Ramadan offers
> 
> ...


...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Ramadan Offer - OFFERS & PROMOTIONS - Chery

insurance for this is probably going to be dirt cheap...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Something Japanese or Korean. Yeah, some European models could fit in there due to service intervals, but the maintenance costs for something be used for regular long commutes just isn't worth it.
> 
> 2.7L Fortuner?


Agreed, by far the best value for money for new

Or try a Pathfinder, great in the desert too.

Jeep SRT, 79,000 not too good on fuel though.

Land Rover LR4 V6, is a fantastic buy at 89,000


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Advertising is against forum rules.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> A bit of Thursday afternoon fun for you all.
> 
> Budget: 500-110,000. Check
> Can be either new or used. New
> ...


Kia Sportage or Sorento?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Normally I can't be bothered to care about cars even I know those two cars are .... best left unsaid.



rsinner said:


> Kia Sportage or Sorento?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Tiguan


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Xterra.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Ah, yes, who misses the hypocrisy of school days.?One set of rules for the kids, another set of rules for the teachers (look at the link at the bottom of Veronica's post)


Hi,
If you took the time to thoroughly read the forum rules - you would see this section of rule 10:-
Self-promotional links to your blog, video channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature if you are an Active Member. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) are allowed only one link (no extra wording, lines of text, slogans, no large text size etc.). No one is allowed to post self promotional links in the main forum areas.

This means that the link at the bottom of Veronica's posts is actually within the rules.
As a regular forum member, with more than 5 posts - you could do the same!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Nissan Pathfinder, Hyundai Grand Santa Fe & the new KIA Sorento. In the same order.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If you took the time to thoroughly read the forum rules - you would see this section of rule 10:-
> Self-promotional links to your blog, video channel, product, business, etc. are limited to your forum signature if you are an Active Member. Active members (those with a 5+ post count) are allowed only one link (no extra wording, lines of text, slogans, no large text size etc.). No one is allowed to post self promotional links in the main forum areas.
> 
> ...


Also premium members |(that includes moderators) are allowed enhanced signatures


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

(Rascal pulls up a chair)

Mod -v- Mod

Go for it!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> Nissan Pathfinder, Hyundai Grand Santa Fe & the new KIA Sorento. In the same order.


Hi,
I really like the idea of the Pathfinder - but what put me off them was the CVT gearbox - it brings back so many bad memories of the Daf Variomatic system.
Being aimed at the US market - a really neat feature is the remote start function, so you can start the car and get it nice and cool before you get in! The top model also has screens in the back and a DVD player - to keep the kids amused on long journeys.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Daf Variomatic?

Good deity, I thought I was old!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> Daf Variomatic?
> 
> Good deity, I thought I was old!


Leeeeeaaaaave it!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

LR4 V6 mate, best 4x4xfar, spacious, doesn't break down, and shows it loves you by crying a drop of Oil every time you leave it.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I really like the idea of the Pathfinder - but what put me off them was the CVT gearbox - it brings back so many bad memories of the Daf Variomatic system.
> Being aimed at the US market - a really neat feature is the remote start function, so you can start the car and get it nice and cool before you get in! The top model also has screens in the back and a DVD player - to keep the kids amused on long journeys.
> Cheers
> Steve


I dislike CVT as well, but these are the ones within the budget given.



The Rascal said:


> LR4 V6 mate, best 4x4xfar, spacious, doesn't break down, and shows it loves you by crying a drop of Oil every time you leave it.


LR4 starts with 240K new, so within the given budget you will probably get a worn out LR4, one that sheds litres of oil not just a drop.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

89k, 2011 V6, out of warranty? What could possibly go wrong?

Me, on that budget I'f buy a V8 Petrol Defender. 

Now that WILL go wrong.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A few years ago, my OH and I accompanied a friend on a test drive of a Kia something or other. We were backseat passengers and I commented to him that this was probably the first time we had been in a Kia and he said it was probably also our last! It was pretty dire. She ended up buying a Forrester. We tend to forget Subaru and I've got to say her car is pretty nifty, well priced and it really feels 'safe'. I'd say go test drive one and see what you think in terms of what you get for your buck against some of the other, more popular, manufacturers.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> A bit of Thursday afternoon fun for you all.
> 
> Budget: 500-110,000.
> Can be either new or used.
> ...


For how long do you wanna keep it?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Any thoughts on the Volvo XC60?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

A few years I suppose.



Mclovin ooh said:


> For how long do you wanna keep it?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Any thoughts on the Volvo XC60?


Hi,
We test drove one of those last year from the dealer in Festival city.
It was generally good to drive but had three problems.
Firstly - for some reason, the engine fitted in the Middle East versions of this car were an older, lower powered and less economical version than the one fitted in Europe (this is probably because Europe has stricter emission levels and more expensive petrol!).
The car we tested was top spec - so had really big wheels that looked great - but this made the car really badly thump over the speed bumps at the back of Festival city. I can't remember driving a car that crashed more than this one over speed bumps.
Lastly - most XC60s sold in the UAE are not 4WD - most are only front wheel drive.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have an XC60. Will agree with Steve on the bumps part of it. Also, mine is FWD as well.
I dont know which engine you tried, but I have the 2.0l TC version with 240hp output which is quite nifty - almost feels like a car in terms of pick up. Hardly any turbo lag.

Service intervals are 6 months/10K.

Quite happy, but service costs (similarly on a Tiguan) will quickly stack up if it needs to be done every 2 months.


----------



## Mclovin oo7 (Sep 25, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> A few years I suppose.


You have many options. 

Have a look at the Pajero. It is economical and reliable. Normally Al Habtoor offers one year insurance and 20K free service. Try getting a deal for 60K service package. 

Service is not expensive and even if you sell it after few years, you might get a decent downpayment for your next vehicle.


----------

